# What kind of gun do you shoot



## waterfowler06 (Aug 10, 2006)

Just wondering what every one out there shoots for a gun... I shoot a 870 supermag with patternmaster but I want to upgrade to super black eagle 2 or beretta extrema 2 in the future


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Upgrade from an 870? I didn't know one could do such a thing. 

I got a left handed Wingmaster. It's beat to hell and it shoots like a champ. I have no plans of getting anything new for a long... long time.


----------



## Goosewhisperer26 (Mar 16, 2007)

Stoeger model 2000 wiht a improved modified Comp-N-Choke


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I agree with diver, i thought about upgrading to a new shotgun but then thought about it for a while-The 870 i have now never fails and is a very trustworthy weapon/gun/whatever-


----------



## Architect414 (Nov 9, 2006)

I switch between my 870 Wingmaser and my SBE with a patternmaster. It depends on my mood and how many shells I plan on shooting. Both of them ride in the truck with me all hunting season.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I've got an 870 that I have been shooting since I was 12, now I am 27. It has only jammed on me once. This year I bought an Xtrema 2, and it is awesome. I love carrying the 870, but when you are waterfowl hunting it is nice having the second and third shot right there when you need it. The Xtrema is a lot nicer on my shoulder too.


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

Browing Gold 10 Gauge works every time no wories

Irish 
:sniper:


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Browning BPS Stalker 3.5, shadowgrass camo w/ patternmaster, Hi-viz comp sight & x-coil pad, also has SRM performance magazine upgrade kit. Bottom load, bottom eject, HEAVY gun soaks up the recoil. Only shotgun I have ever owned that has *NEVER jammed on me*! Also have a Beretta Extrema that I switch it up with when I get the urge. I always go back to the pump though. Makes me take my time & follow through instead of going into machine gun mode!!

:beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Pellet gun.


----------



## waterfowler06 (Aug 10, 2006)

Dont get me wrong I love my 870 that thing has been through alot from falling in the lake to belly crawling in north dakota and has shot alot of birds with alot of memories I prolly will keep it and build more memories and storys off of it and buy more decoys :wink:


----------



## waterfowler06 (Aug 10, 2006)

A good gun is like a good women ya just cant get rid of her


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

waterfowler06 said:


> A good gun is like a good women ya just cant get rid of her


Only difference is I can find my gun.


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

I feel the same way about my NOVA! My nova rocks, never had a problem with it. I tried a patternmaster and didn't like it at all. I plan on geting a drakekiller for it though. I've had my Nova now for 5 yrs and it's never jambed on me. I had a Winchester 20 youth model pump before the nova. I loved it to but wanted to upgrade to a 12 gauge.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Benelli M1 Super 90 with Limbsaver.


----------



## DOA Waterfowl (Jul 18, 2006)

Benelli Super Black Eagle but my 870 comes along on every trip as my never fail backup gun. Way too many good memories with the 870 to leave her at home.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

It used to be a beretta 303 A. But I upgraded to a Extrema 2. And I love it. I tested it out on spring snows in SD. Love the gun and the follow up shots are right on target with little kick. It was also great on the shoulder. Now I have to wait for the trap season to really break her in.

Chuck


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

either SBE or a browning 3.5 inch over under. SBE has the hardwoods camo and i absolutely love that gone. bought it off my dad a couple years ago when he got his new 3.5 inch over under. his over under is a shadow grass pattern and i use that when ever i'm not w/ him. it is a great gun to shoot can't beat it. my bro has the same over under just in wood grain. we use them for every type of bird hunting possible.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

GooseBuster3 said:


> Pellet gun.


Tyler, do you have a Limbsaver for that?


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Dec 10, 2004)

Booster said:


> GooseBuster3 said:
> 
> 
> > Pellet gun.
> ...


I'm pretty sure he put a gra-coil on it.... looks funny but man does it pillowcase birds!!!!! :sniper:


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

I use a rem 1100 and also a rem 870.. I prefer the 870 because of a shorter barrell lightweight custom camo stock and interchangeable chokes...neither guns have problems because they are serviced and clean.
also the pump lets me enjoy shooting a limit a liitle longer so I can remember each shot that day and also see where the birds fell


----------



## Greenhead88 (Apr 16, 2005)

you said you wanted to buy a benelli SBE 2, all i can say to that is hell ya do it!!! :sniper: thats what i shoot and man do i love it. and not only dose the gun shoot like a dream in is the most rugged and reliable gun i have ever seen (it never jams, even when packed with snow and dirt :wink: )


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

i hunted with an old browning A-5 for most of the year but switched to a SBE II and im glad i did. having the 3.5 inch shell really helps especially on long shots.


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

Ditto on the Beneli M1 With the Limbsaver pad.


----------



## CuppedAndComitted (Mar 3, 2007)

Beretta XtremaII...the gun is UNREAL :sniper: The trusty ole 870 is the backup... :beer:


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

Benelli SBE with my pattern master. And my 870 express super mag. as a backup. Love both guns.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Verona 405SX, 26 in brl with Improved Mod choke. works like a champ,....especially for only $250 new.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

i have an 870 and it is a great gun...what do you guys think of mossberg 835 or 935? i love my 870 but i kinda want to get a waterfowl edition 835 or 935..my dad is goin to buy the 870 from me so i will still have it around but what do you guys think of it?


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

GWH-

I would also liek a waterfowl gun, but it aint gonna happen...From what I have hear the Mossbergs are a cheap model, not for sure but thats waht i have heard. When my dad went to get my gun from scheels, he asked guys bout mossberg gun (cause i wanted a camo one), but they said they werent near as good quality....If you really want a watefoel gun i would save up for a better brand!

I shoot a Winchester Model 1300 20ga. black, and love it

-Shootnmiss09


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

the only thing ive heard bad about that gun is when you shoot and reload a loaded bullet will come out with the empty shell....ive heard good to...im not gonna buy one i was wondierng


----------



## CompetitionHunter (Nov 22, 2006)

Mossberg 500


----------



## DHCalls (Apr 20, 2007)

I shoot a Beretta Extrema II with the Kick-Off recoil system. I would not trade this gun for the world. 3 1/2" shoot like 2 3/4" shells. The best gun I have owned.


----------



## Komrowski (Apr 20, 2007)

Remington 11-87 super mag camo, awsom gun, and in my opion the Kicks high flyer chokes are great, with customer service way better than anyone elce. If you get the wrong choke size call them up and send it in for the size you need! Amazing customer service for a great product.


----------



## CompetitionHunter (Nov 22, 2006)

Looks like that I have the most least expensive gun out of anyone. I tend to think that 1 of the major factors that come into play when hunting is the peron behind the trigger. If you cant shoot worth a damn, a $2000.00 gun wont do you know good. But, if you can shoot a $300.00 gun like a champ, then all the great aspects of a high dollar shotgun will come into play and help you improve Which can only make you better. I'm the type of person that does just that. "Your first car should'nt be a ferrari or a mercedes...untill you concard the art of driving". Just like when buying duck or goose calls. Not saying that I don't know here I stand.....but a $300.00 gun can down just as many game as a $2000.00 gun. But the $2000.00 gun makes it a bit easier. And whose says that hunting isnt easy?


----------



## gone goosin (Apr 9, 2007)

Majority of the time is a Remington 870 Super Mag/Shadowgrass. Late season can switch to the cannon...10 gauge Browning BPS.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

gone goosin-

whats that look like? Remington 870 Super Mag/Shadowgrass ??


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

I use a wrist rocket that dates back to high school in the 80's. I can very easily adjust the shot charge depending on what target is approacing...much more versatile than the pellet gun.

I am thinking of upgrading to a camo pattern one of these days, the shiny black stock tends to flare birds.


----------

